# Venison Roll Ups



## Ishi (Jun 18, 2018)

I was making more venison jerky tonight and had enough loins to cut three chunks for roll ups. 
They were pounded out then a jalapeños was cut in half and seeded. The loin was rolled around a halved jalapeño then was wrapped with bacon and pinned. 
I had the pellet grill set at 375 degrees and cooked them until the bacon was crispy and done. They took around 1/2 -3/4 hour to get finished. Once they were done I took the toothpicks out and put each one in foil with a chunk of cream cheese. Wrapped them up and put them back on the grill for 5 minuets to melt the cheese. Simple and awesome meal to make.


----------



## olaf (Jun 18, 2018)

wow, doing this next weekend for sure; I suppose there is no good way to put the cream cheese inside before they are cooked.


----------



## Ishi (Jun 19, 2018)

olaf said:


> wow, doing this next weekend for sure; I suppose there is no good way to put the cream cheese inside before they are cooked.


I’ve tried before and most of it will melt and run off. Last night I got the bright idea to wrap them at the end of the cook and at least the CC was there to complement the loin and jalapeños.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 19, 2018)

Looks mighty good to me. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 22, 2018)

I, Those look incredibly delicious!


----------

